# No clue!!



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Found growing in an acid pond in east-central Mississippi. Found on land, emergent, and submerged. Leaves are alternate with flower buds growing from underneath leaves(flowers are white to LIGHT lavender). Edges are scalloped leaves are light green.



Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Pic of flowers? Is that a fruit on the middle stem?


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

No, no picture of the flower, it's fairly cold here right now. That is a flower bud, that particular one(on the right) had some growth above the water's surface when I found it. So yes to fruit?? I just know that when I first came across this plant in the fall it was growing everywhere in patches along the edge of my family pond(with little white/lavender blooms coming from where the fruit in the right plant is) and growing emergent in a few inches of water. I actually found the three sp. in the picture submerged while looking for Juncus repens for my NPT. That's all I can give you guys for now.

And, that is a young Sarurus ceneruus in front of them lol

I'll get a closer image in a moment and post it. The fruit fell off after a few days. The plant has been growing well in this tank. Growing taller but, with smaller leaves.


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Here is an update of this plant. What it looks like as of today.Sorry the tank is dark. It is on siesta as I took this picture:

It has shed the original leaves and put off new ones. it has also gotten pretty leggy, kind of like Staurogyne repens does in lower light.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks a lot like emersed-form Gratiola virginiana to me. That round fruit is very typical of the species. Looks like it's trying to convert to submersed form but is short on light (Gratiola in general are somewhat light-needy).

If not that, then at least another similar Gratiola species.


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you! That is so helpful! Now I have a stepping stone for further research! Looks like it could be Gratiola or, Lindernia - of the images searches I've done these are going to be the closest.. actually, L. dubia LOOKS the closest so far. But None of them LOOK the exact same.. darn plants and different growth in different conditions, lol.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Definitely not Lindernia dubia, which has much skinnier stems than your plant. Its leaves are, admittedly, quite variable in shape, but its stem is not that robust-L. dubia also has square stems rather than round. And the fruit isn't round, either.

This Post of mine contains photos of both L. dubia and G. virginiana, both in bloom (and also a visual comparison of two leaf shapes in different specimens of L. dubia). If you scroll back through previous pages of the thread there will be other photos of both species as well.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree that it's most likely _Gratiola virginiana_.


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Ah, thank you guys! Much appreciated! Asukewashere I do see the differences now - definitely loving that greenhouse thread. I would very much like one here in MS.


----------

